
FDIC relaxes key Volcker Rule restrictions - elsewhen
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/25/investing/fdic-volcker-rule-banks/index.html
======
arthurcolle
Makes sense to let banks take more risk at an arm's length away from ATHs.

Obviously now they'll help invest in growing, and distressed companies, and
won't take outright net short positions against pressured industries.

\s

------
luminadiffusion
This worked out so well in 2007 - 2008 that we just had to try it again, huh?

Why is this administration an such incredible engine for useless ideas?

